# Welcomed info



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

floated the mad River today...Ended up with one fish...Things where kind of slow and other anglers reported the same.....Also seem the Game Warden for the 2nd time in 30yrs....Anyway...as some of you know their has been some ******* breaking into cars on the Mad for quite a few yr.'s ....well he got caught ....and is now sitting and hopefully rotting in the Clark county Jail....I bumped into another angler who in fact had his car broken into and his I phone stolen....well the dumb ass never turned off the cell phone and the police used the GPS to lead them right to the thief... So he now sits in jail , for how long I'm not sure ...But his name is David Green of Springfield....Hopefully this turd will be out of commission for a good while and maybe find another way of feeding his heroin Addiction....My thing is the only good thief is one that is missing his hands....so I have no sympathy for this looser.....anyway I just thought the guys who visit the mad might want to know.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, that is great news! I have had several friends have their vehicles broken into while fishing the Mad, fortunately it never happened to me. I hope this guy was acting alone so the threat is gone; being able to fish there without worrying about crap like this is a welcome relief. Thanks for the report Flymaker.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That is some Good News ! A break-in has always been a concern of mine every time I have fished the Mad, hopefully this will put an end to the Nonsense. 
Thanks for the info Flymaker. Any chance you took the water temp ?
I fished in Ky today{no stream thermometer} and the fishing was also a little slow. I'll Try it again tomorrow. 
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

garhtr said:


> That is some Good News ! A break-in has always been a concern of mine every time I have fished the Mad, hopefully this will put an end to the Nonsense.
> Thanks for the info Flymaker. Any chance you took the water temp ?
> I fished in Ky today{no stream thermometer} and the fishing was also a little slow. I'll Try it again tomorrow.
> Good Luck and Good Fishing


I had 48 degree's ......which surprised me as the fishing was slow.....fish are still in the winter pattern.....nothing in the ripples unless its a deep one.....I drug nymphs without success....only to land a descent fish on a san wan worn....streamers where of no effect, but not really surprised by that.....I would hope that with the arrest the B.S. will stop ......But none the less....I never leave the house without my little friend.....!%


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

flyman01 said:


> Wow, that is great news! I have had several friends have their vehicles broken into while fishing the Mad, fortunately it never happened to me. I hope this guy was acting alone so the threat is gone; being able to fish there without worrying about crap like this is a welcome relief. Thanks for the report Flymaker.



I believe he was alone....but I did bump into another angler that stated 2 older teens try'd to rob him as he came off the river at sunset at eagle city road......he said they approached him and wanted money and where aggressive.....he got his gun out and the situation was over.....my answer to that is ...it like American express ...never leave home without it.....


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Times have changed....I remember my day leaving the old station wagon and we would jump in the boat for a long day of fishing and it would still be there and sometimes he forgot to lock it.

Today, I make sure I have nothing in my vehicle especially something that can be seen from the outside and I have a carry conceal permit but I have not yet taken it out of the house. Maybe I should ......


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey ya'lls the trouts bitin'


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fallen513 said:


> hey ya'lls the trouts bitin'



So that's the douche bag .....I thought about looking him up myself but didn't...thx fallen 513 for finding that.....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder if he was a registered user here on OGF.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> I wonder if he was a registered user here on OGF.


Another reason not to post specific spots online!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, Earl Dribbles jr. Was the one breaking in all those vehicles!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flymaker said:


> I had 48 degree's ......which surprised me as the fishing was slow.....fish are still in the winter pattern.....nothing in the ripples unless its a deep one.....I drug nymphs without success....only to land a descent fish on a san wan worn....streamers where of no effect, but not really surprised by that.....I would hope that with the arrest the B.S. will stop ......But none the less....I never leave the house without my little friend.....!%


 That is a little surprising, I would have guessed several degrees less. My plan was to drag more nymphs on bottom today but after hearing the water was in the upper 40's I changed to soft hackles and some traditional wet flies and had a little more success. Royal Coachman fished in the edges of deep runs worked the best. Thanks again for the Info and the Help  
BTW--- How did you fellows get My picture ? ? ?


----------

